# Pre-Season Managed Area Access/Conditions Scout



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Took the annual Pre Season trip around the Thumb this Sunday to check out the different managed areas at the end of the summer/before Teal-Early Goose Season to get the feel for how the planting season went and check on access and see any improvements to the areas. Also stop in at Franks and Cabela's and pick up any items before the season. Wanted to get on here and give my thoughts on what we saw vs what I read on the DNR summer reports and share with you guys and get your opinions if you see things differently.

1st Stop - Crow Island - East unit/Panko unit - water level good they cleaned up the drive and access to the Panko unit from what it was last year, water is down slightly and its pretty choked up with vegetation. The Baldplate unit field has good corn in it, and the water levels looked similar to last year, but again choked with vegetation throughout the unit, there were some birds in there, mostly grieves, teal and a few local big ducks. Didn't see any wood ducks like I normally do but it was 10am. 

2nd Stop - Nayanquing Point - Fields all looked well planted, Corn was good and the Buckwheat/millet all looked full and good on all the fields, the Marsh units all looked choked up with vegetation water levels looked good in the east marsh, low in the North which I believe the Summer report said that was due more water before the season starts. The mudflats along the bay looked good with lots of water, might've been the east wind pushing it in but its what I saw on that day. 

Stopped at Franks..... they got the Duck stuff out.... tried on the $500 Sitka Delta Wading Jacket ... it was nice, put it back on the rack quickly because my Drake jacket will know when I get home. 

3rd- Shiawassee River - The old man and I have never actually hunted this place, so this was new to us, but we wanted to go out and see the different access points, if we wanted to, get in an afternoon hunt sometime during the season. Its funny to look at the Area map on PDF and on Google maps but you get humbled pretty quick when you drive around the area. The size of the fields is also something that's impressive, the one sore spot is the road back to pickerel creek....is just the worst, not sure if its always been that way but lord was it rough. Didn't get a chance to see the miller road access point kinda missed it on our way down, may have to return to see it. Obviously we didn't get the full view because we missed the fields 15-52, but its definitely peaked our interest to come back this fall for an afternoon hunt and get better acquainted with the area. 

Then we headed home, down 52 to avoid the Up North Traffic, We didnt stop at Fish Point, we hunt that place often and got a great feel for it and will probably be there before the season starts to get a good feel for it when its flooded and the birds are in town. 

Let me know your thoughts and if you guys do anything like this, it was good to get the old man out and get his mind on the season and spend some time with him.


----------



## James Permelia (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello, I am new to the site. I don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but it sounds like you have some experience with the public waterfowl areas. My question is how crowded are the draws for blinds/sites? I am considering to relocate to the area in a year or so. Bit of info on myself. I am 52 and have been waterfowl hunting since I was 8 or so here on the Eastern Shore. I starting making silos since about the age I started hunting and have graduating to carving cork blocks and taxidermy Canada stuffers for field use. Professionally, I work for the government in Land/Building use administration. Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Hijack away, I wouldnt say I am the expert, I have hunted all of them save for Harsens and Shiawassee, been doing it for a few years, there are plenty of guys on here that are the real experts, I would say that its busy at the times you would expect, Opening Weekend is reserved at a couple of the sites, Shiawassee/Fish Point, Harsens are all reserved the opening weekend, the rest of the public sites are going to be loaded, Saturdays and Sundays are generally busier. If the hunting is good then it will be busier, Ive always had a place to hunt tho, whether is was good or not is dependent on your definition of Good, If your a limit only guy then pack up and go home, if your happy with 1 maybe no birds and glad to be in the outdoors, then you'll enjoy your spot.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

James Permelia said:


> Hello, I am new to the site. I don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but it sounds like you have some experience with the public waterfowl areas. My question is how crowded are the draws for blinds/sites?


Can't speak for all the other areas, but you'll have no trouble getting a spot to hunt at Shiawassee. The first weekend is reserved like the other areas, but after that, you can come any time and get a spot. I can't guarantee it will be a the best spot, but you'll get a spot and more than likely even have a choice as far as what type of spot you hunt, whether you want to hunt a flooded corn zone, a marsh zone, a river zone, the flooded woods, etc... It depends on what type of access you have to the place. If you are walking in, then you might be more limited as zones like the 30's and 40's will not be a good option for you, but if you have a boat that can cross a ****, then the whole place is wide open for you and you should be able to get a spot on any day. The flooded woods is pretty much always available, as it is a scramble zone with up to 40 guys which can be singles or parties. the draws are busiest on weekends, but even then you can get a spot. If you come during the week, you stand a chance of getting a whole zone/field to yourself.


----------



## James Permelia (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reply fellas, that's precisely the information I was looking to get!! I forgot to mention I am also I commercial crabber in Maryland. My plan is to retire from the government job and relocate part of the year to a decent waterfowl destination, then return to the Maryland for the summer-time crabbing business. Its has gotten horrible in my current area as far as public or private options to hunt. Houses are growing every and taking every farm or big leases are tying up what is left


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Usually during gun deer season (sorry, November 15-30) if Shiawassee isn't frozen up you're looking at 5 parties in the am draw and 15 in the afternoons. And there is usually 5-10 "good" spots available, so the odds of getting a "good" spot are pretty good.

I live 140 miles away and go there 3-5 times a year and even just starting out have never managed not to kill or bird, or blow a chance where I should have killed a bird. Granted there was one day were only one (1) mallard flew into the 40's all day and just happened to be dumb enough to fly over at 25 yards while I wasn't paying attention, land in the next zone, feed for 1/2 hour then fly back out straight at me while I was paying attention.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

There is a very rich heritage around Saginaw Bay and Lake St. Clair. Not as great as where you are from, but pretty cool none the less.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool report Duke. 
At Nayanquing Pt, self sign up for goose and teal. 
Be careful in east marsh. Word is that water is at Bay level, you'll float your hat if so. 
I heard that damaged tubes allow water to flow freely between Bay and east marsh (for years??). 
And maybe water is breaching berm on Bay shoreline under certain wind conditions??


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Brougham said:


> Cool report Duke.
> At Nayanquing Pt, self sign up for goose and teal.
> Be careful in east marsh. Word is that water is at Bay level, you'll float your hat if so.
> I heard that damaged tubes allow water to flow freely between Bay and east marsh (for years??).
> And maybe water is breaching berm on Bay shoreline under certain wind conditions??


I was in the area last week and the east marsh was flooding out into the road/parking area. Even some of the oaks along the east side of the marsh we're starting to flood.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

James Permelia said:


> Hello, I am new to the site. I don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but it sounds like you have some experience with the public waterfowl areas. My question is how crowded are the draws for blinds/sites? I am considering to relocate to the area in a year or so. Bit of info on myself. I am 52 and have been waterfowl hunting since I was 8 or so here on the Eastern Shore. I starting making silos since about the age I started hunting and have graduating to carving cork blocks and taxidermy Canada stuffers for field use. Professionally, I work for the government in Land/Building use administration. Thanks Jimmy.


If you are on FB then look up Shiawassee flats citizens and hunters association. We have a guest hunt program for people that have never hunted the area.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Good day James,

On a tangent of your hijacking... have you ever heard of Wylie Abbott? Since you're from MD.

Ken


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

fish point...today..
Not much different in the most of the other fields there..
Some look a LITTLE better but not much..Going to be a interesting year out there..


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

natureboy2534 said:


> View attachment 428833
> fish point...today..
> Not much different in the most of the other fields there..
> Some look a LITTLE better but not much..Going to be a interesting year out there..


That's it for corn? Oof.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yup thats it!!!
Like I said the entire place looks almost them same as the 20s 
There are a couple fields that took off decent but thats it..Ponds will be going fast this year for sure..Ill prolly move my efforts towards shia-town.
I have seen this place BAD before but this is right up there with the worst of the worst..Like I said it will be interesting..Birds will be shot but those numbers will be way down from years past...


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corn at Shi turned out better than I was expecting based on my observations a few weeks ago. All the fields looked really good, except the couple that didn't get planted.

Here is the corn (and sorghum in front) at Shi yesterday. The corn is a good foot taller than the sorghum and I can confirm that many of the stalks had 2-4 ears of corn per. Looked really good.


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

natureboy2534 said:


> Yup thats it!!!
> Like I said the entire place looks almost them same as the 20s
> There are a couple fields that took off decent but thats it..Ponds will be going fast this year for sure..Ill prolly move my efforts towards shia-town.
> I have seen this place BAD before but this is right up there with the worst of the worst..Like I said it will be interesting..Birds will be shot but those numbers will be way down from years past...


So what do you think the strategy should be, if you are going to attack Fish Point, do you think the early season will still be good, until the weather turns and the ducks try to rely on corn that isnt there?


----------



## James Permelia (Aug 14, 2019)

Ken Martin said:


> Good day James,
> 
> On a tangent of your hijacking... have you ever heard of Wylie Abbott? Since you're from MD.
> 
> Ken


Sorry, for the delayed response. Holiday weekend kept me busy on the crabs. No I have never heard of Mr. Abbott.


----------



## James Permelia (Aug 14, 2019)

craigrh13 said:


> If you are on FB then look up Shiawassee flats citizens and hunters association. We have a guest hunt program for people that have never hunted the area.


Thanks for the FB info, I will definitely look the association up, Thanks again!!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Duke of Flintown said:


> So what do you think the strategy should be, if you are going to attack Fish Point, do you think the early season will still be good, until the weather turns and the ducks try to rely on corn that isnt there?


Looking into the refuge that looks pretty thick in there with little to no water on the outer edges like years before, I know there are pockets of water through out it and with the bay levels the way they are this year it wont take long to fill it up. Mostly depending on when they start filling the refuge and the hunting fields. There are alot of fields around FP that have corn in them ,so they have places to eat on the out skirts when those fields are taking off, but thats not untill later in season. Hard to tell what they will do in early season, I will tell you this..If your not hidden to perfection and keep your movements to a minimum they will be spotting you with ease. Then throw in your neighbors in the next field and thats a whole new ball game. Hopefully I am wrong and that corn shoots up in the next month, but I am skeptical on that. Only time will tell and hopefully everything works out for the best. I will try my luck there a couple times but not like years past..


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

At NP the bay is over or near dike level depending on wind for the east marsh.


----------

